
Ristrettolo.gy, CoffeeScript Ristretto Online - llambda
http://ristrettolo.gy/
======
_glass
Sometimes I regret to have taken the red pill. Now I see all those pattern
everywhere and my commitment to write code true to my learnings make me work
the extra hours.

